# Cerberus FTP Server problem



## canadian4evr (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey guys,

Just having a problem with my home ftp server. For some reason every time I try to connect to the server it pauses for about a minute or so before it shows the directory. Here is my FTP client log:

[20:15:21] SmartFTP v2.0.1002.2
[20:15:21] Resolving host name "cdn.mine.nu"
[20:15:21] Connecting to 24.150.193.57 Port: 21
[20:15:22] Connected to cdn.mine.nu.
[20:15:22] 220-Welcome to Cerberus FTP Server
[20:15:22] 220 Created by Grant Averett
[20:15:22] USER (hidden)
[20:15:22] 331 User (hidden), password please
[20:15:22] PASS (hidden)
[20:15:22] 230 Password Ok, User logged in
[20:15:22] SYST
[20:15:22] 215 UNIX Type: L8
[20:15:22] Detected Server Type: UNIX
[20:15:22] FEAT
[20:15:22] 211- Additional features supported include:
[20:15:22] MDTM
[20:15:22] SIZE
[20:15:22] REST STREAM
[20:15:22] AUTH TLS
[20:15:22] AUTH SSL
[20:15:22] PBSZ
[20:15:22] PROT
[20:15:22] LANG EN*
[20:15:22] SITE CHMOD
[20:15:22] SITE PSWD
[20:15:22] 211 End
[20:15:22] Detected Server Software: Serv-U 4.x
[20:15:22] PWD
[20:15:22] 257 "/" is the current directory
[20:15:22] TYPE A
[20:15:22] 200 Type ASCII
[20:15:22] PASV
***PAUSES AT THIS POINT FOR SOME REASON***

Then after a minute it shows this portion of the log along with the directory listing and everything works perfectly:
[20:16:03] PORT 192,168,1,4,18,214
[20:16:03] 200 Port command received
[20:16:03] LIST -aLT
[20:16:03] 150 Opening data connection
[20:16:03] 312 bytes transferred. (6.48 KB/s) (47 ms)
[20:16:03] 226 Transfer complete

Anyone who wants to give me a hand can test it out themselves, there is an anonymous user account setup that shows the exact same problems as a registered user (no files in the directory though) ftp://cdn.mine.nu/

[20:31:59] 150 Opening data connection
[20:31:59] 0 bytes transferred. (0 bytes/s) (15 ms)
[20:31:59] 226 Transfer complete


The server is setup as a DMZ IP under the router. There is no firewall software loaded on the server. It is running Windows Media Centre Edition 2005 with all updates. Windows firewall also turned off. (been meaning to put a good firewall on there, any suggestions on which ones good)

Thanks =)


----------

